# Possible Farm Pro 2420 Purchase



## macmad (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a chance to purchase a 2420 from a buddy who took it, and a Woods RM 600 finish mower on a trade for service.

The 2420 has 275 hours on it, looks pristine in it's appearance and has turf tires on it.

I have a 82 Ford 1700 right now that I use with a 5' bushhog, 5' finish mower, and a King Cutter 4' blade. Mostly just wanting to add another tractor at the right price since my bro-in-law loves to work down on my recreational property when I am there. 

I have 28 acres, but only 4-5 acres are clear. The rest is wooded.

Does 2,500 sound like a decent price for the Farm Pro and the Woods Finish Mower. (The mower looks decent, and I have seen it in use.)

By the way: I love my Ford!

Edit: The Farm Pro is a 2003 model


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Take it for test spin feel the handling listen for strange noise.

Price more than fair if in good condition.


----------



## macmad (Nov 19, 2013)

Thomas said:


> Take it for test spin feel the handling listen for strange noise.
> 
> Price more than fair if in good condition.


Thanks Thomas. That is what I plan to do this coming weekend. I will inquire if there is anything that seems amiss.


----------

